# Best MBA coaching institute in india?



## sourabh9agrawal (May 10, 2011)

*Best CAT coaching institute in india?*

Hello Friends,

            I have just given my final semester examinations of BE in computer science.Iam expecting average percentage of 63 in BE,it will be confirmed after the results of 8th semester.Iam thinking of preparing for CAT and other mba entrance examinations which are going to held on november and year end.I live in bhilai,a town in chattisgarh,and want to take coaching for mba entrance from any where in india.Iam good in english and mathematics.dont know about other aspects such as aptitude because never tested myself thoroughly.Please suggest me the best coaching institute.Iam quite despirate to do MBA.Is it the right time for me to do MBA?and if yes then what field should i aim at?


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (May 12, 2011)

waiting for generous replies.plzzz help


----------



## komalpateledu (May 16, 2012)

I know I am late but hope till now you might have either already enrolled yourself in some course or probably be working. In case if you are working and still are looking around for replies then I would say MBA is one of the best option unless you are eager to plunge in to corporate world just after coming out of college. To specialize you’ll have to look in to your interest as you have done BE in computer science the best option for you would be MBA in Systems but in case if you want to change the track and opt for Marketing, Finance, Strategic Marketing and so on then this can also be possible.
Also there are many coaching institute which can help you in training to clear MBA entrance test check with your local coaching classes as it would be convenient to you.


----------



## tkin (May 16, 2012)

^^ Why do you keep bumping age old dead threads?


----------



## snap (Apr 14, 2016)

Dat necro bump


----------

